# gerbil tank



## soph137 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum and just wanted to say hello and share a few pictures of my gerbils new tank  apologies for the reflections! Sophie x


----------



## soph137 (Aug 25, 2014)

And here are the boys on the sofa  x


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. 

That looks like a very good tank, bet your gerbils love it!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Very nice tank and gorgeous gerbils.
I would move that smelly glass stick thingy incase it upsets there noses as it could set off a respiratory infection. It's bound to irritate them as there quite strong smelling.


----------



## Idunkown1 (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi,

I'm looking for a reputable gerbil breeder in North Yorkshire or the surrounding area. Does anyone know anyone? Furthermore, with a ferplast gaby 60 tank with topper (62,5 x 34,5 x h 52 cm ) would 2 gerbils live comfortably?


----------

